

Show HN: VidFall – Pay with time, not your wallet - badgercapital
http://www.vidfall.com

======
minimaxir
This is your _third_ submission about this startup in a month, with both of
the previous two having significant discussion.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8220036](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8220036)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8148120](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8148120)

